# [SOLVED] sshfs/fuse debugging

## 59729

Got some problems with  sshfs/fuse (windows client)  "An established connection was aborted by the server" (passwordless login/by key) with errormsg fatal: mm_answer_moduli: bad parameters: 2048 2048 1024

Worked a couple of days ago, the only thing i've did since then is a small update, the config file for openssh is unchanged the only thing is the update, thinking of reverting to old version.

Any other tips for debugging?

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage      314 Mar 20 17:58 dev-lang:go-1.6-r2:20160320-165855.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    24277 Mar 20 18:09 dev-lang:go-1.6-r2:20160320-170656.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     1234 Mar 20 18:09 sys-devel:binutils-config-5-r2:20160320-170939.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     1570 Mar 20 18:09 sys-apps:man-pages-4.04:20160320-170944.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   110261 Mar 20 18:10 dev-libs:nspr-4.12:20160320-170953.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   207798 Mar 20 18:11 net-misc:openssh-7.2_p2:20160320-171014.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   232276 Mar 20 18:12 net-wireless:hostapd-2.5:20160320-171135.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage       61 Mar 20 18:14 dev-libs:nss-3.21-r2:20160320-171442.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   627491 Mar 20 18:14 dev-libs:nss-3.22.2:20160320-171225.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   229803 Mar 20 18:16 dev-vcs:git-2.7.3-r1:20160320-171444.logLast edited by 59729 on Sun Apr 10, 2016 8:20 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gerdesj

 *lappen wrote:*   

> Got some problems with  sshfs/fuse (windows client)  "An established connection was aborted by the server" (passwordless login/by key) with errormsg fatal: mm_answer_moduli: bad parameters: 2048 2048 1024
> 
> Worked a couple of days ago, the only thing i've did since then is a small update, the config file for openssh is unchanged the only thing is the update, thinking of reverting to old version.
> 
> Any other tips for debugging?
> ...

 

Can you connect via ssh to get a shell?  Use PuTTY.  Are you using this: https://github.com/dokan-dev/dokan-sshfs ?  What was the "small update"?

----------

## 59729

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

>  *lappen wrote:*   Got some problems with  sshfs/fuse (windows client)  "An established connection was aborted by the server" (passwordless login/by key) with errormsg fatal: mm_answer_moduli: bad parameters: 2048 2048 1024
> 
> Worked a couple of days ago, the only thing i've did since then is a small update, the config file for openssh is unchanged the only thing is the update, thinking of reverting to old version.
> 
> Any other tips for debugging?
> ...

 

Putty? I only have problems with FUSE/SSHFS not SSH latest versions from https://github.com/dimov-cz/win-sshfs/releases/ and https://github.com/dokan-dev/dokany/releases/

Small update is in the quoted or your quote , or openssh from 7.1_p2 to 7.2_p2 also update the kernel, might need to check that one. Fuse support is enabled though

----------

## Ant P.

Saying you have problems with sshfs-fuse on Windows isn't useful information, it's nonsense; FUSE is a Linux-kernel-specific driver. Do you mean you're running the OpenSSH server on windows?

----------

## 59729

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Saying you have problems with sshfs-fuse on Windows isn't useful information, it's nonsense; FUSE is a Linux-kernel-specific driver. Do you mean you're running the OpenSSH server on windows?

 

No i've never said that,

first post and thread starter windows client gentoo server

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Got some problems with sshfs/fuse (windows client) 
> 
> ....
> ...

 

----------

